# [SOLVED] Brak make.conf w najnowszym stage3-i686

## maxim.251

Wczoraj byłem zmuszony stawiać system od nowa po problemach z pythonem którego przekompilowałem.

Problem dotyczył Wicd który był zależny od wtyczki pyexpat.

 I wziołem się za ponowną instalację z powodu tego że nie miałem z byt dużo czasu na rozwiązanie tego problemu. A ten Laptop jest mi niezmiernie potrzebny w pracy.

 Problem jaki chcę opisać dotyczy pliku konfiguracyjnego make.conf którego brakuje w /etc/

 Zaskoczyło mnie to bo zawsze on tam był. No ale to nie problem go tam wtawić. Problemem okazało się podanie rodzaju procesora.

Kompilator z niewiadomych przyczyn go nie widzi i kompiluje mi wszystko z flagą ogulnego zastosowania i686.

 Dla pewności ściągnołem sobie ten plik jeszcze raz, i nic to nie dało.

 Moje pytanie brzmi jak to możliwe by inne ustawienia jak USE lub ACCEPT_KEYWORDS były rozpoznawane przez kompilator a rodzaj procesora już nie?

 Po za tym opierając się na handbooku było tam opisane że istnieje również plik w /etc/portage/make.default ?

 Jedyny plik jaki tam był to /etc/make.global

 Czy to błąd deweloperów? Szukałem info na ten temat ale chyba jeszcze nie został opisany. Jak na razie widziałem stare artykuły które opierały się na już istniejącym make.conf

 Jeśli jest możliwość naprawy tego to jak to powinienem wykonać?Last edited by maxim.251 on Mon Oct 01, 2012 10:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Garrappachc

/etc/portage/make.conf

----------

## maxim.251

NIe ma. Też już tam szukałem. Nawet stworzyłem sobie nowy. Ale problem pozostał.

Właśnie ściągnołem sobie i rozpakowałem na innym kompie folder ze stage3 i żeczywiście, nie ma tam żadnego make.conf. w /etc/

A powinien być tam domyślny taki plik. 

 W /etc/portage/ plik się znajduje. Ale jakoś na moim laptopie na którym instaluje system nie ma go.

Moje pytanie nadal jest aktualne, dlaczego kompilator nie widzi zmiany ustawień na przykład na native a cały czas kompiluje z i868.

I dla czego jesli stworzę sobie make.conf, to kompilatoir czyta tylko pozostałe moje zmiany.

----------

## grzywka18

```
$ tar -tvf stage3-i686-20120918.tar.bz2 |grep make.conf

-rw-r--r-- root/root       421 2012-09-19 00:49 ./etc/portage/make.conf.catalyst

-rw-r--r-- root/root       421 2012-09-19 05:52 ./etc/portage/make.conf

-rw-r--r-- root/root     20782 2012-09-19 05:35 ./usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example

-rw-r--r-- root/root     12652 2012-09-19 05:35 ./usr/share/man/man5/make.conf.5.bz2

```

eselect news

 *Quote:*   

> 2012-09-09-make.conf-and-make.profile-move
> 
>   Title                     make.conf and make.profile move
> 
>   Author                    Jorge Manuel B. S. Vicetto <jmbsvicetto@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

wiecej na http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap4

----------

